

Pretty good LiquidWeb special Dual Opteron, 32GB Ram, Dual 1TB HD - $399/mo - vaksel
https://www.liquidweb.com/cart/content/dedicated/Enterprise/Opteron2212Special/

======
vaksel
I use liquidweb and they are great, usually a little pricey, but the support
is worth it...I once had to call them at 4 in the morning and someone picked
up after 3 rings.

If anyone wants to give me referral credit, you can use this link instead:
[https://www.liquidweb.com/cart/content/dedicated/Enterprise/...](https://www.liquidweb.com/cart/content/dedicated/Enterprise/Opteron2212Special/?RID=vaksel)

If not, simply follow the main link

